#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  E-Commerce para Venda de Serviços Online

## AlmirSumus

Oi Pessoal, Boa Tarde,

Alguém sabe me dizer se existe e quais são as plataformas de E-Commerce para Venda de Serviços Online?

----------


## ConsultorTik

Consegue definir melhor sua pretensão?

----------


## amjservicos

Oi Bom Dia, Estou procurando algo semelhante ao site da Doutor Resolve mas que seja uma plataforma Free.

----------

